# Kids software



## xfilesgurly (Nov 3, 2001)

Has anybody got any favourite software (either games or educational) that would be suitable for a 5, 9 and 12 year old?

It's got to be freeware, able to run on a P166, and small enough to fit on a floppy.

I've already downloaded them a great little game called "Zeek the Geek", but that's it - there's so much spyware! 

Thanks in advance,

Kat


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

I don't have any kids, but I do have 2 nieces (5 & 7), and they always play the Blues Clues CD-Rom games. I can't remember the names of the disks, just that they are Blues Clues.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JAZZ JACKRABBIT was a fun game and it is small.

http://www.jazzjackrabbit.com/download2.htm

I had it and once it was installed I copied it to a zip and formated my PC. But I was able to play from the zip still.

So if you can not get all of it on a floppy you then you may be able to copy it to two floppys and move it to another PC.


----------



## xfilesgurly (Nov 3, 2001)

I downloaded Game Maker that's a lot of fun - I've almost finished my first game already, so I can send them a copy of that when I'm done, but once their parents get online (why everything needed to go on disks) I think the older two kids would love Game Maker too.

Jazz Jackrabbit does look really good, but it's shareware - but I'll let them try it out.

Our local discount food shop (of all places!) has got pretty ok-looking CD ROMs for £1.99 (£19.99 rrp) so that might be a solution.

I'm definitely still open to suggestions though.

Kat


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The Jazz Jackrabbit I had was shareware but it all works just find. You just don't get all the levels they have. But there is still lots to play and it is fun.

http://download.com.com/3000-2099-856316.html

Here it says License: Free to try


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

A game called Ruff's Bone. It's not shareware, but it is definitly the best childrens software I have ever seen. It's been on the market for a while so if you look around maybe you can get it on clearance.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

hmmmmm.....


dave/prince of persia 1 ????


dave is gooood


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

Any of the Blue's Clues games are popular with the kids. 

The Knowledge Adventure line is usually well done and plays well even with NT. 

The Madeline games are sure popular with the female child set. 

The Cluefinder games are fun and educational. They tend to seperate them depending on grade level. As does Knowledge Adventure.

Here is the current ones that we have at work, (I am Network Admin for a Public Library)

Knowledge Adventure Games
Jumpstart Baby
Jumpstart Preschool
Jumpstart 1st grade
JumpStart 4th Grade
JumpStart Typing

Several of the Magic School Bus games.
Earth
Dinosaurs
Human Body

One of the Blue's Clues. I can't remember the exact title right now. 

A Curious George Game. This one seems to be very popular.

Geosafari A very good geography game.

Carmen SanDiego Math Detective


It is late, and we have a few more, On MOnday I will check and see what I have left off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't think there's much on floppy. It's going to be difficult to satisfy kids with games with such limited graphics. If you'd like, 
e-mail me and I can send you copies of Chip's Challenge, Dr. Black Jack, Golf, Jezball, Pipe Dream, Rodent's Revenge, Skifree, Taipei, Tetravex, Tetris, Tripeaks, Tut's Tomb, etc. But that's about the best I know of. Maybe someone else will come up with better games.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

But HERE is a great site for some fun games that will run on your PC, and free with no spyware or adds, have fun !...Rhett


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Kat
If the computer has Internet access here is a site we use for games when our seven year old is on.
http://www.nick.com/games/index.jhtml

Dave


----------



## wisdumb (Nov 11, 2004)

xfilesgurly said:


> Has anybody got any favourite software (either games or educational) that would be suitable for a 5, 9 and 12 year old?
> 
> Imagine ! I registered just to impart pearls... dumb!
> 
> ...


----------

